
Windows 10 S will be locked to Edge browser – Chrome won’t be an option - matthberg
http://www.techradar.com/news/windows-10-s-will-be-locked-to-edge-browser-chrome-wont-be-an-option
======
jayflux
Already a conversation here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14307451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14307451)

------
SpikeDad
Well Chrome could rewrite to use the approved rederer - probably not. What's
worse is Windows 10 S will be locked to only Windows Store Apps. That's why
Apple just announced iTunes for Windows heading to the Windows Store.

If you want to use arbitrary software you'll need to upgrade to Windows 10 Pro
at which point Microsoft will disavow any warranty as to the performance and
reliability.

Nice.

------
ozi
So they're ready for another round of antitrust suits... okay.jpg

